# Please help me identify this part



## NOTTNICK (15 Sep 2015)

Just moved house and found this on floor near my Makita chopsaw. I suspect it is from this or one of my other tools but I have no idea what or where. Does anyone recognise it and is able to tell me what it is? I am anxious it may be important.
Thanks
Nick
PS sorry about rotated image


----------



## RobinBHM (15 Sep 2015)

Im fairly sure its a 2 pence piece


----------



## NOTTNICK (15 Sep 2015)

Thanks for making me smile.
(For scale it actually is 1p)


----------



## Mike.S (15 Sep 2015)

It looks a bit like the spacer/washer between the legs of the folding stand that my Mitre Saw is attached to. Any nuts/bolts lying around also?


----------



## Droogs (16 Sep 2015)

to me that looks like the stabilization block from the Makitas Temporal Flux Capacitor, what ever you do, don't let that Makita spin up to 88 hundred or you'll find yourself doing woodwork with nothing but an adze and a froe

:lol:


----------



## ColeyS1 (16 Sep 2015)

Can you look up an exploded diagram of your saw and identify it ?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexam (23 Nov 2015)

Could it be the spacer used with a router blade when cutting circles?


----------

